# Came back.....confused?



## Lola472

So wow, I had no idea that I no longer had any friends on BnB. I've had pretty much my world cave in the past couple of weeks. Things are finally starting to get normal again and I come back and find out the everyone thinks I called someone's mother, or their OH's sister, or reported pictures?? Really??? I don't even understand where my motivation would come from for this. 
I am not at all looking to start an argument or a debate or anything about this. Because clearly everyone is entitled to their own opinions. But my FOB cheated on me, we broke up, I moved out of his house, was living with friends for a little while, and finally got to come back and live with my mom under the condition that I would look into adoption for my baby. I met with the adoption counselor today. I haven't even been online BnB...a long time. Maybe the 24-25th because I haven't had consistent internet in forever.
It was cool to come on here and get the support. And I did meet some very cool people. And- obviously- I met some not so cool people too. But that's what's been going on. I didn't and totally wouldn't call or message someone's parent- especially someone I have never met- and wreck their world. That sucks and I'm sorry that happened to you. 
Admin never cancelled my profile or anything but I doubt I'm really going to feel comfortable posting on here anymore. It hurts to have people say things like that about you, especially when I have never hurt anyone on here. But given my shitty world lately- this is just par for the course. 
Good luck with your pregnancies gals!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Vaguely know what you're on about, but must have missed the 'blame game'. People like to speculate, I'm sure no one meant to offend you. Sorry to hear things have been a bit messy and horrible for you at the moment, hope things pick up :hug:


----------



## lynne192

sorry to hear hun think teen pregnancy can run high on hormones? i hope you get sorted soon and get real friends to stand by you everyone else not worth the hassle hun x 

sorry to hear about the hell your going through i am so sorry to hear of it all and that your mum's pushing you towards adoption thats just not nice :( huge hugs xx


----------



## syntaxerror

I missed this too.


----------



## Lexilove

Sorry things have been so bad for you lately :hugs: things will get better.


----------



## Chrissy7411

I honestly don't know who did everything, and I won't point any fingers. I'm sorry things have been so crappy for you lately. :( 

I hope things get better. :flow:


----------



## Lola472

Thanks- and I don't want to stir up anything old at all. I figure things are bound to go up from here for me. I mean they pretty much have to. I think that adoption is a good option for some people, I just don't know if I am one of those people. 

And Chrissy- you are so close! Good luck on your labor and delivery! I know you are excited about your little guy!


----------



## Chrissy7411

Well he is YOUR baby, not your moms. So if you truly feel it isn't the option for you, then don't choose it. :flow:

Thank you! I'm so excited, I cant wait until I finally meet him! :flow:


----------



## Lola472

You are so right! I feel like I'm stuck in between a rock and a hard place and I'm the only one in the world that wants this baby. But I think I just really need to spend some time thinking.....
And yeah- oh I bet he will be so cute!!! I was wrong about my guess when you put up the poll though. I think I guessed yesterday. Oh well.


----------



## LovingMommy10

I really hope everything gets better for you hun, Im sorry bout all the negativity :hugs:


----------



## mariep

I knew something wasn't right about everyone accusing you.

....I'm sorry about everything that has happened recently to you though. I hope you choose what is best for you, and not what your mother wants. You have lots of time to figure out what YOU want. I'm here for ya and on fb too :D


----------



## oOskittlesOo

It has been a long couple of days.. If you wanna PM me I'll explain what happened with the blame game getting started as I directly talked to one girl who was "messed" with. I appologize for it being a bit hectak when you got back but it really was a drama filled couple of days.. :wacko:


----------



## Lola472

I can tell it was a little chaotic. And yeah I'll definitely message you. It's cool. I'm not upset with anyone I just wanted to set the record straight, I guess. Too much has happened that one more thing is just another one to add to the pile!


----------



## JLFKJS

Can I just ask you a quick question? We are from the same general area in SC and from your scan pic I seen you go to Piedmont OB/GYN. You mentioned how they gave you a CD with your scan pics yet they told me they don't give out CDs unless its from a 3D scan between 28/32 weeks which they charge extra for and it isn't covered by insurance. How did you get them to give you one?! My friend really wanted one!

I thought this was weird too! I seen out of your OH's 30 friends hes friends with about 8 people I went to school with, but they don't know him at all? You should warn him about adding random people! There are some freaky people out there.


I hope you get things figured out with the whole adoption thing :flower:


----------



## Lexilove

Just remember that if it's not ok it's not the end yet. Keep your chin up everything will work itself out.


----------



## LovingMommy10

I hope everyone who comments on this is being positive and understanding, cause she really need it! :hugs:


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Pay no mind :flower:


----------



## Rachyroux

Don't let this make you want to leave BnB, I think maybe sometimes when this has been happening a lot it's easy for people to "blame" someone if something doesn't seem quite right,I hope things get better for you. xx


----------



## lynne192

witch hunts are very common online xx


----------



## Desi's_lost

lynne192 said:


> witch hunts are very common online xx

Its funny you say witch hunts.


----------



## DollFaceJessi

lynne192 said:


> witch hunts are very common online xx

Everyone has balls over the internet.


----------



## lynne192

why is that funny? isn't that what its like, i'm not a teen mum or pregnant but i know being online there is alot of it.


----------



## Desi's_lost

lynne192 said:


> why is that funny? isn't that what its like, i'm not a teen mum or pregnant but i know being online there is alot of it.

No just the that Ops name is the same as a character from The Crucible.


----------



## lynne192

i have no idea what crucible is.


----------



## LovingMommy10

DollFaceJessi said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> witch hunts are very common online xx
> 
> Everyone has balls over the internet.Click to expand...

Some people have nothing better to do, I guess... I'd rather just be there to support people not call them out :hugs:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Every heard of the Salem witch trials? Well the crucible is about it so its funny you say witch hunt.


----------



## Lexilove

lynne192 said:


> i have no idea what crucible is.

Like the Salem MA witch hunts :) the crucible was a movie made about it.


----------



## lynne192

yes i know my history and googled the name seen it as a film but couldn't fina lola in it?


----------



## LovingMommy10

Desi's_lost said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> why is that funny? isn't that what its like, i'm not a teen mum or pregnant but i know being online there is alot of it.
> 
> No just the that Ops name is the same as a character from The Crucible.Click to expand...

&& the same name as her dog.......


----------



## Desi's_lost

LovingMommy10 said:


> DollFaceJessi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> witch hunts are very common online xx
> 
> Everyone has balls over the internet.Click to expand...
> 
> Some people have nothing better to do, I guess... I'd rather just be there to support people not call them out :hugs:Click to expand...

I think its a fair question to ask why her scan pics have no name or even show her due date and why they are printed when a girl even asked about how she got a cd in the first place and as of yet there is no answer? :shrug:


----------



## Lexilove

lynne192 said:


> yes i know my history and googled the name seen it as a film but couldn't fina lola in it?

No her actual name not her screen name, I don't want to give too much of the OP's info out.


----------



## DollFaceJessi

My daughters name is Lola. xD


----------



## mariep

LOLOLOLOL. I would have to print scan pictures to because I got a cd as well.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Desi's_lost said:


> LovingMommy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DollFaceJessi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> witch hunts are very common online xx
> 
> Everyone has balls over the internet.Click to expand...
> 
> Some people have nothing better to do, I guess... I'd rather just be there to support people not call them out :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think its a fair question to ask why her scan pics have no name or even show her due date and why they are printed when a girl even asked about how she got a cd in the first place and as of yet there is no answer? :shrug:Click to expand...

Tbh, she's watching a movie she rented from RedBox lol I was talking to her earlier, she doenst have to stay on BnB 24/7..


----------



## DollFaceJessi

mariep said:


> LOLOLOLOL. I would have to print scan pictures to because I got a cd as well.

UH! I AINT GOT NO CD ?!
Thats no fair I have to pay extra xD


----------



## HarlaHorse

Lola472 said:


> I can tell it was a little chaotic. And yeah I'll definitely message you. It's cool. I'm not upset with anyone I just wanted to set the record straight, I guess. Too much has happened that one more thing is just another one to add to the pile!

Well I hope Skye explained it - if not, pm me and I'll explain as well.

Sorry, its been hard for everyone, extremely sorry. :dohh:


----------



## LovingMommy10

Lexilove said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> yes i know my history and googled the name seen it as a film but couldn't fina lola in it?
> 
> No her actual name not her screen name, I don't want to give too much of the OP's info out.Click to expand...

First name, or first and last.. Cause i have the same first name. So the whole witch thing would be an insult...


----------



## mariep

DollFaceJessi said:


> mariep said:
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL. I would have to print scan pictures to because I got a cd as well.
> 
> UH! I AINT GOT NO CD ?!
> Thats no fair I have to pay extra xDClick to expand...

Lol I was sad when I got mine on cd.


----------



## Lexilove

LovingMommy10 said:


> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> yes i know my history and googled the name seen it as a film but couldn't fina lola in it?
> 
> No her actual name not her screen name, I don't want to give too much of the OP's info out.Click to expand...
> 
> First name, or first and last.. Cause i have the same first name. So the whole witch thing would be an insult...Click to expand...

Both actually :)


----------



## DollFaceJessi

If you get THAT bothered by the internet, it might be time to step away from the computer and enjoy life a little bit.


----------



## lynne192

oh right sorry didn't know was looking at screen name lol


----------



## DollFaceJessi

mariep said:


> DollFaceJessi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mariep said:
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL. I would have to print scan pictures to because I got a cd as well.
> 
> UH! I AINT GOT NO CD ?!
> Thats no fair I have to pay extra xDClick to expand...
> 
> Lol I was sad when I got mine on cd.Click to expand...

I think thats pretty awesome. Itd be nice to get both.


----------



## dreabae

Can we all not gang up on eachother?

She got accused. Maybe people were wrong, maybe they were right. Who knows for sure? Lets not make this a big fight between everyone because the OP wasnt trying to make this a fight.


----------



## HarlaHorse

DollFaceJessi said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> witch hunts are very common online xx
> 
> Everyone has balls over the internet.Click to expand...

Jessi, it's got nothing to do with having balls over the internet at all. Theres alot more to it.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Lexilove said:


> LovingMommy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> yes i know my history and googled the name seen it as a film but couldn't fina lola in it?
> 
> No her actual name not her screen name, I don't want to give too much of the OP's info out.Click to expand...
> 
> First name, or first and last.. Cause i have the same first name. So the whole witch thing would be an insult...Click to expand...
> 
> Both actually :)Click to expand...

Oh, interesting.


----------



## lynne192

i'm not ganging up on anyone i have no idea whats going on and came to give my sympathy on hard stuff she's enduring


----------



## HarlaHorse

dreabae said:


> Can we all not gang up on eachother?
> 
> She got accused. Maybe people were wrong, maybe they were right. Who knows for sure? Lets not make this a big fight between everyone because the OP wasnt trying to make this a fight.

Thankyou, well said. Well, no one really ganged up on anyone, no one tried to hurt anyone on purpose, except for the person that told Ally's mum about her pregnancy and told Autumns SIL about them TTC.


----------



## Desi's_lost

LovingMommy10 said:


> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LovingMommy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> yes i know my history and googled the name seen it as a film but couldn't fina lola in it?
> 
> No her actual name not her screen name, I don't want to give too much of the OP's info out.Click to expand...
> 
> First name, or first and last.. Cause i have the same first name. So the whole witch thing would be an insult...Click to expand...
> 
> Both actually :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, interesting.Click to expand...

Never meant the witch thing as an insult, just thought it was a funny coincidence that she said witch hunt given the persons name. :flower:


----------



## dreabae

HarlaHorse said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> Can we all not gang up on eachother?
> 
> She got accused. Maybe people were wrong, maybe they were right. Who knows for sure? Lets not make this a big fight between everyone because the OP wasnt trying to make this a fight.
> 
> Thankyou, well said. Well, no one really ganged up on anyone, no one tried to hurt anyone on purpose, except for the person that told Ally's mum about her pregnancy and told Autumns SIL about them TTC.Click to expand...

I know but its coming honestly. This wholeee thread is screaming it :haha:


----------



## Chrissy7411

I see this thread going way down hill. Why don't we stop while we're ahead? :flow:


----------



## DollFaceJessi

xD My advice is for people to get a life. If people had more of a life, NONE of this would have happened.


----------



## lynne192

2nd that hun lol


----------



## HarlaHorse

DollFaceJessi said:


> xD My advice is for people to get a life. If people had more of a life, NONE of this would have happened.

I'm not even going to comment. :coffee:

I agree Chrissy, these posts never go anywhere. People just throw in their two cents about the situation, and everyones opinion is different so really, it doesn't make the situation any better.


----------



## DollFaceJessi

HarlaHorse said:


> DollFaceJessi said:
> 
> 
> xD My advice is for people to get a life. If people had more of a life, NONE of this would have happened.
> 
> I'm not even going to comment. :coffee:
> 
> I agree Chrissy, these posts never go anywhere. People just throw in their two cents about the situation, and everyones opinion is different so really, it doesn't make the situation any better.Click to expand...

Its the truth honestly. 
Who messages someones mom, or sister in law unless their desperate for attention ?


----------



## dreabae

Even though were in the "Teenage pregnancy" section doesnt mean we need to act like children 

:coffee:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Well... There will always be trolls on the Internet. Its just the way it is. Definitely sucks but all we can do is support each other and help each other get over these hard times. :flow:

We can't let the crappy few ruin it for us all. Do we really want to let some low lifes, we will never meet or care for get the best of us? ;) 

We are just giving them more attention by dragging things on. Lets just be there for the girls who need us and whoever did those horrible things will get hit twice as hard by karma.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

whoever this girl lynne is idk if you've read OUR rules but unless you're going advice or good comments no one wants you here. It's disrespectful to come onto teen pregnancy if you aren't a teen mom or someone offering genuine advice! Thank you.


----------



## Chrissy7411

DollFaceJessi said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DollFaceJessi said:
> 
> 
> xD My advice is for people to get a life. If people had more of a life, NONE of this would have happened.
> 
> I'm not even going to comment. :coffee:
> 
> I agree Chrissy, these posts never go anywhere. People just throw in their two cents about the situation, and everyones opinion is different so really, it doesn't make the situation any better.Click to expand...
> 
> Its the truth honestly.
> Who messages someones mom, or sister in law unless their desperate for attention ?Click to expand...

A low life obviously but what are you accomplishing by saying this? Nothing. We should just drop it, because this is obviously a touchy subject that causes us girls to but heads and argue. We can't let every bad thing blow up and keep it dragging on for weeks ykwim? :flow:


----------



## HarlaHorse

DollFaceJessi said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DollFaceJessi said:
> 
> 
> xD My advice is for people to get a life. If people had more of a life, NONE of this would have happened.
> 
> I'm not even going to comment. :coffee:
> 
> I agree Chrissy, these posts never go anywhere. People just throw in their two cents about the situation, and everyones opinion is different so really, it doesn't make the situation any better.Click to expand...
> 
> Its the truth honestly.
> Who messages someones mom, or sister in law unless their desperate for attention ?Click to expand...

I just don't like how you try and make out that its a joke when its completely not at all.


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Chrissy7411 said:


> DollFaceJessi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DollFaceJessi said:
> 
> 
> xD My advice is for people to get a life. If people had more of a life, NONE of this would have happened.
> 
> I'm not even going to comment. :coffee:
> 
> I agree Chrissy, these posts never go anywhere. People just throw in their two cents about the situation, and everyones opinion is different so really, it doesn't make the situation any better.Click to expand...
> 
> Its the truth honestly.
> Who messages someones mom, or sister in law unless their desperate for attention ?Click to expand...
> 
> A low life obviously but what are you accomplishing by saying this? Nothing. We should just drop it, because this is obviously a touchy subject that causes us girls to but heads and argue. We can't let every bad thing blow up and keep it dragging on for weeks ykwim? :flow:Click to expand...

Oh I know. Lmfao. Then people should tell people to stop the prolonging the drama and quit making threads about it. :flower:


----------



## LovingMommy10

:coffee:


----------



## DollFaceJessi

HarlaHorse said:


> DollFaceJessi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DollFaceJessi said:
> 
> 
> xD My advice is for people to get a life. If people had more of a life, NONE of this would have happened.
> 
> I'm not even going to comment. :coffee:
> 
> I agree Chrissy, these posts never go anywhere. People just throw in their two cents about the situation, and everyones opinion is different so really, it doesn't make the situation any better.Click to expand...
> 
> Its the truth honestly.
> Who messages someones mom, or sister in law unless their desperate for attention ?Click to expand...
> 
> I just don't like how you try and make out that its a joke when its completely not at all.Click to expand...

Hm, and Im making it a joke how...?


----------



## mariep

Okay no more ladies. Lets just be happy and pregnant. You don't wanna see me get crazy!!! :D 
So heres a heart to stop this thread from going more crazy. If you post something stupid after this heart,
I will just continue to post text art. So you best stop!


-&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
-&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
-&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;.&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
-&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;..&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
-&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;.&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;.&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
-&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
-&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
-&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
-&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;
&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;
-&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;
&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;

-

-



----------



## HarlaHorse

DollFaceJessi said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DollFaceJessi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DollFaceJessi said:
> 
> 
> xD My advice is for people to get a life. If people had more of a life, NONE of this would have happened.
> 
> I'm not even going to comment. :coffee:
> 
> I agree Chrissy, these posts never go anywhere. People just throw in their two cents about the situation, and everyones opinion is different so really, it doesn't make the situation any better.Click to expand...
> 
> Its the truth honestly.
> Who messages someones mom, or sister in law unless their desperate for attention ?Click to expand...
> 
> I just don't like how you try and make out that its a joke when its completely not at all.Click to expand...
> 
> Hm, and Im making it a joke how...?Click to expand...

By throwing in smiley faces and 'lol' and 'lmao.'

I'm not interested in dragging this on, this is my last comment.


----------



## LovingMommy10

mariep said:


> Okay no more ladies. Lets just be happy and pregnant. You don't wanna see me get crazy!!! :D
> So heres a heart to stop this thread from going more crazy. If you post something stupid after this heart,
> I will just continue to post text art. So you best stop!
> 
> 
> -&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
> -&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> &#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> -&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;.&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
> -&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;..&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> -&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;.&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> &#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;.&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> &#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> &#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> &#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> -&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> &#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> &#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> -&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> &#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> -&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> &#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> -&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;
> &#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;
> -&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;
> &#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## lynne192

cute heart


----------



## mariep

HarlHorse...you ruined it :(



The fail whale!
&#9604;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9616;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9608;&#9612;
&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9612;&#9604;&#9612;&#9604;&#9616;&#9616;&#9612;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9612;&#9600;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600;
&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9608;&#9612;&#9604;&#9612;&#9604;&#9616;&#9616;&#9612;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9608;&#9612;
&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;


----------



## Chrissy7411

DollFaceJessi said:


> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DollFaceJessi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DollFaceJessi said:
> 
> 
> xD My advice is for people to get a life. If people had more of a life, NONE of this would have happened.
> 
> I'm not even going to comment. :coffee:
> 
> I agree Chrissy, these posts never go anywhere. People just throw in their two cents about the situation, and everyones opinion is different so really, it doesn't make the situation any better.Click to expand...
> 
> Its the truth honestly.
> Who messages someones mom, or sister in law unless their desperate for attention ?Click to expand...
> 
> A low life obviously but what are you accomplishing by saying this? Nothing. We should just drop it, because this is obviously a touchy subject that causes us girls to but heads and argue. We can't let every bad thing blow up and keep it dragging on for weeks ykwim? :flow:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know. Lmfao. Then people should tell people to stop the prolonging the drama and quit making threads about it. :flower:Click to expand...

Very true. I 100% agree, but I don't see you trying to make peace and put this to an end either. I'm not trying to be rude at all btw. :flow: Just saying, some of the things you're saying and they way you _seem_ to be saying them, might cause arguments. That's the LAST thing we all want.

I'm done though. :coffee: Im just going to do my part, not post on this thread and hopefully it'll die and get lost in all the other billion threads in Teen Pregnancy.


----------



## HarlaHorse

mariep said:


> Okay no more ladies. Lets just be happy and pregnant. You don't wanna see me get crazy!!! :D
> So heres a heart to stop this thread from going more crazy. If you post something stupid after this heart,
> I will just continue to post text art. So you best stop!
> 
> 
> -&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
> -&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> &#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> -&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;.&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
> -&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;..&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> -&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;.&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> &#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;.&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> &#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> &#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> &#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> -&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> &#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> &#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> -&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> &#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> -&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> &#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;
> -&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;
> &#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;
> -&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;
> &#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 

I swear I had already posted before I realised you said 'if you continue posting...' :rofl:


----------



## LovingMommy10

mariep said:


> The fail whale!
> &#9604;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9616;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9608;&#9612;
> &#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9612;&#9604;&#9612;&#9604;&#9616;&#9616;&#9612;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9612;&#9600;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600;
> &#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9608;&#9612;&#9604;&#9612;&#9604;&#9616;&#9616;&#9612;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9608;&#9612;
> &#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;

:haha: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DollFaceJessi

&#9604;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9616;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9608;&#9612;
&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9612;&#9604;&#9612;&#9604;&#9616;&#9616;&#9612;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9612;&#9600;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600;
&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9608;&#9612;&#9604;&#9612;&#9604;&#9616;&#9616;&#9612;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9608;&#9612;
&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600; 

That should say "jessi" not fail. xD


----------



## Lola472

scan.
 



Attached Files:







SANY0635.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 140


----------



## mariep

& now there is silence :D


----------



## LovingMommy10

mariep said:


> & now there is silence :D

:happydance::hugs:


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Because everyones to embarssed to fess up.


----------



## mariep

lovingmommy10 said:


> mariep said:
> 
> 
> & now there is silence :d
> 
> :happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

you ruined the silence!


----------



## DollFaceJessi

mariep said:


> lovingmommy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mariep said:
> 
> 
> & now there is silence :d
> 
> :happydance::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> you ruined the silence!Click to expand...

Dancing doesnt count !


----------



## LovingMommy10

mariep said:


> lovingmommy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mariep said:
> 
> 
> & now there is silence :d
> 
> :happydance::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> you ruined the silence!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## LovingMommy10

Ya, dancing is still quiet.. :happydance:


----------



## HarlaHorse

DollFaceJessi said:


> Because everyones to embarssed to fess up.

Too embarressed to fess up about what?


----------



## DollFaceJessi

LovingMommy10 said:


> Ya, dancing is still quiet.. :happydance:

Not really for me, you hear me thumping alot xD Im sure my neighbors love it.


----------



## mariep

Oh lordy lord.


----------



## DollFaceJessi

mariep said:


> Oh lordy lord.

First time I read that, I thought you posted "Oh lardy lord"


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Honestly i think this thread is going no where..... Abigails facebook was weird all her scan pictures had no name on them yes she just posted one but she hadnt when all of this happened.... i told someone that she was the only girl that both ally and i had that i got a weird vibe from and this person agreed so i told ally and ally didnt know but said shes look into it. but then everyone was messaging me and i openly told them who i thought it was because all her scans had no name and thats just weird. so i really dont appreciate all this stupid shit about blaming/ accusing her because i simply just said i got a weird vibe and about her pics and shes the only one ally and i had together.... so honestly this is stupid.. and the rudeness is not needed


----------



## mariep

YOU&#8217;VE BEEN HIT BY THE

______________¶___
| STFU Truck ||l &#8220;&#8221;|&#8221;&#8221;\__,_
|_____________|||__|__|__|]
(@)@)*********(@)(@)**(@)



End of Story :D


----------



## DollFaceJessi

mariep said:


> YOUVE BEEN HIT BY THE
> 
> ______________¶___
> | STFU Truck ||l |\__,_
> |_____________|||__|__|__|]
> (@)@)*********(@)(@)**(@)
> 
> 
> 
> End of Story :D

Where are you getting all of these? Are you making them?


----------



## mariep

DollFaceJessi said:


> mariep said:
> 
> 
> YOUVE BEEN HIT BY THE
> 
> ______________¶___
> | STFU Truck ||l |\__,_
> |_____________|||__|__|__|]
> (@)@)*********(@)(@)**(@)
> 
> 
> 
> End of Story :D
> 
> Where are you getting all of these? Are you making them?Click to expand...

No I'm not that awesome. Just google text art or something like that.


----------



## Desi's_lost

DollFaceJessi said:


> Because everyones to embarssed to fess up.

I was under the impression she said none of the scans had names, where did they suddenly come from? 
And
why does it say 2-7/08? 

Genuine questions, i'm just trying to understand.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Desi's_lost said:


> DollFaceJessi said:
> 
> 
> Because everyones to embarssed to fess up.
> 
> I was under the impression she said none of the scans had names, where did they suddenly come from?
> And
> why does it say 2-7/08?
> 
> Genuine questions, i'm just trying to understand.Click to expand...

yeah all her scans didnt have names thats why i felt like she could have been the girl who did it and now she just posted that pic!


----------



## Desi's_lost

AROluvsJMP said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DollFaceJessi said:
> 
> 
> Because everyones to embarssed to fess up.
> 
> I was under the impression she said none of the scans had names, where did they suddenly come from?
> And
> why does it say 2-7/08?
> 
> Genuine questions, i'm just trying to understand.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah all her scans didnt have names thats why i felt like she could have been the girl who did it and now she just posted that pic!Click to expand...

I had heard they only used social security numbers, not names which is why hers didnt have any. forget where i heard it but i swear i read it somewhere. thats why i completely confused that they suddenly have her name. :shrug:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

huh yeah i didnt know about the social security number thing...


----------



## Lola472

Okay I'm done- this is finished! 
I had a CD. On the CD they have your SSN on it- or at least at my doctor's office they do. I'm not putting my SSN on a public forum. But they also give me a picture- like a real picture. The day I was posting my scan pictures- back like 2 weeks ago- I was on my ex boyfriends computer- that was when I was living with him. I can't hook up my digital camera to his computer (or if I can, I don't know how). Anyway, so because things were getting so bananas on here I just did what I could think of and took a digital picture of the photo they gave me. 
There is no reason for this to go any further. Seriously- if you just want to continue to reply to this post to call me out then it's been done! Don't be repetitive! Everyone is entitled to their own opinions some people just want to be louder than others. So everyone- chill out already!


----------



## Desi's_lost

I wasnt trying to call you out, i was trying to clear up the confusing that I had. I'd heard/seen bits from five places and just wanted some clarity. isnt that better than just going off speculation?


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Id just laugh if I were you.
You know the truth and thats all that REALLY matters. :flower:


----------



## mariep

Abigail, I am sorry people still are speculating you; even after I pulled my truck out. :(


----------



## Lola472

I think right now this isn't the supportive, helpful place that this room needs to be to a lot of people. I think this thread has gotten way out of hand and is now a waste of time honestly where maybe someone may have an issue that is important that they need to discuss. I think that's what the focus is supposed to be.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Im sorry you have to go through this Abb, no ones ever complained or questioned my scans and in the pic my names not showing? So I guess you should just ignore whatever people are saying, cause its not good for you or the baby, you already have enough going on in your life! :hugs:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Lola472 said:


> I think right now this isn't the supportive, helpful place that this room needs to be to a lot of people. I think this thread has gotten way out of hand and is now a waste of time honestly where maybe someone may have an issue that is important that they need to discuss. I think that's what the focus is supposed to be.

in all honesty, you broke the rules posting this thread anyway, you brought up an issue from a locked thread which is called cross posting and thats what opened you up to people asking questions in the first place.


----------



## DollFaceJessi

LovingMommy10 said:


> Im sorry you have to go through this Abb, no ones ever complained or questioned my scans and in the pic my names not showing? So I guess you should just ignore whatever people are saying, cause its not good for you or the baby, you already have enough going on in your life! :hugs:

No offence to abbigail at all, but thell accuse ANYONE of being fake. Ive been accused of being fake/photoshopped several times. Its just desperate people desperate for attention.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Desi's_lost said:


> Lola472 said:
> 
> 
> I think right now this isn't the supportive, helpful place that this room needs to be to a lot of people. I think this thread has gotten way out of hand and is now a waste of time honestly where maybe someone may have an issue that is important that they need to discuss. I think that's what the focus is supposed to be.
> 
> in all honesty, you broke the rules posting this thread anyway, you brought up an issue from a locked thread which is called cross posting and thats what opened you up to people asking questions in the first place.Click to expand...


Someone else posted a thread about it today, not too long ago... JS..
Im pretty sure she was just trying to make people understand shes not FAKE like everyone is ASSUMING she is.. :flower:


----------



## Desi's_lost

You know Jessi, you claimed you thought that Lovingmommy10 was fake last night so....I really dont think you should try and paint yourself as innocent.


----------



## DollFaceJessi

LovingMommy10 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola472 said:
> 
> 
> I think right now this isn't the supportive, helpful place that this room needs to be to a lot of people. I think this thread has gotten way out of hand and is now a waste of time honestly where maybe someone may have an issue that is important that they need to discuss. I think that's what the focus is supposed to be.
> 
> in all honesty, you broke the rules posting this thread anyway, you brought up an issue from a locked thread which is called cross posting and thats what opened you up to people asking questions in the first place.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone else posted a thread about it today, not too long ago... JS..
> Im pretty sure she was just trying to make people understand shes not FAKE like everyone is ASSUMING she is.. :flower:Click to expand...

People KEEP posting threads about stuff, yet this girls the only one who gets bitched at....


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Desi's_lost said:


> You know Jessi, you claimed you thought that Lovingmommy10 was fake last night so....I really dont think you should try and paint yourself as innocent.

Because her name was abbigail xD


----------



## mariep

YOU&#8217;VE BEEN HIT BY THE

______________¶___
| STFU Truck ||l &#8220;&#8221;|&#8221;&#8221;\__,_
|_____________|||__|__|__|]
(@)@)*********(@)(@)**(@)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol it is funny huh Desi! I thought Jessi was one of the biggest shit starters anyways. But it's all people "messing with her" hahahah. No offence Jessi but everytime you post you on threads it's 95% these kinds and to make it all about poor you because people have done this and that to you.. :rofl: but you think "these people just want attetion" does that include you?! Lol


----------



## LovingMommy10

People could call me fake all they want, I could care less. I mean Im sure more then just her has said it, (dont start pointing fingers AGAIN) lol I know im not fake, I know im 19 weeks 4 days, with a little girl && happily married.. So call me fake, ill just laugh :)


----------



## Desi's_lost

Freeze! Hammer time.
And no, you said she had asked you about hair extensions and then a fake profile made with your pics had a status about hair extensions.
I just dont think you should go around saying "Oh yeah those evil girls, they call anyone fake" when you're just as fast to point fingers.


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Yeah Im the biggest shit starter ever, thats all I do is start shit xD Its a hobby.


----------



## mariep

Updating News: Now Jessi gets bashed!


----------



## Desi's_lost

Skyebo said:


> Lol it is funny huh Desi! I thought Jessi was one of the biggest shit starters anyways. But it's all people "messing with her" hahahah. No offence Jessi but everytime you post you on threads it's 95% these kinds and to make it all about poor you because people have done this and that to you.. :rofl: but you think "these people just want attetion" does that include you?! Lol

Hey Skye, dont forget me in that, i've been told a few times i only post if its controversial. What got me bent is people being two faced. If you say something, stick to it.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Jessi, hun I forgive you :hugs:
But I still do want extensions :blush:


----------



## Chrissy7411

WTF girls. This is still going on? 

Jessi I'm sorry but you're being so contradicting. Just because you keep talking about how people keep starting threads, blah blah, but you're not making anything better by constantly posting on them, now are you?

ETA: I do not want to single you out, I'm sorry, EVERYONE is dragging this stupid shit on.

:coffee:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Desi's_lost said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Lol it is funny huh Desi! I thought Jessi was one of the biggest shit starters anyways. But it's all people "messing with her" hahahah. No offence Jessi but everytime you post you on threads it's 95% these kinds and to make it all about poor you because people have done this and that to you.. :rofl: but you think "these people just want attetion" does that include you?! Lol
> 
> Hey Skye, dont forget me in that, i've been told a few times i only post if its controversial. What got me bent is people being two faced. If you say something, stick to it.Click to expand...

no you say your opinion. She just laughs n in every post that is serious and causes shit. Honestly I'm the only person who got the balls (and no not "because I'm over the Internet") to say something because everyone relizes that they don't see any posts that she isn't causing drama or making it about "poor Jessi"


----------



## angeleyez92

You girls have gone through 12 pages of posts on this subject... you do not think that it is time to let it go? Everyone just keeps stating their opinions over and over again... you guys are honestly going around in circles and it is just creating more drama... Can't you girls just give it a rest and get along again?... :flower:


----------



## Chrissy7411

angeleyez92 said:


> You girls have gone through 12 pages of posts on this subject... you do not think that it is time to let it go? Everyone just keeps stating their opinions over and over again... you guys are honestly going around in circles and it is just creating more drama... Can't you girls just give it a rest and get along again?... :flower:

YES YES YES YES YES! Every time it seems this will finally die down, someone puts their 2 cents in again and it goes around in circles all over again. I wish this thread would just get locked already. It's exhausting. :shock:


----------



## krys

Shut the fuck up!!!!! Holy shit. Can this please be locked already?!

EDIT: just saw Chrissy's post, sorry to repeattttt.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

krys said:


> Shut the fuck up!!!!! Holy shit. Can this please be locked already?!

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## angeleyez92

Chrissy7411 said:


> angeleyez92 said:
> 
> 
> You girls have gone through 12 pages of posts on this subject... you do not think that it is time to let it go? Everyone just keeps stating their opinions over and over again... you guys are honestly going around in circles and it is just creating more drama... Can't you girls just give it a rest and get along again?... :flower:
> 
> YES YES YES YES YES! Every time it seems this will final,y die down, someone outs their 2 cents in again and it goes around in circles all over again. I wish this thread would just get locked already. It's exhausting. :shock:Click to expand...

I agree but when one drama-filled thread gets locked, another one gets started up...I do not understsnd why it is really necessary to fight with one another...We are all here to support one another and to offer advice when needed. This forum is not here for us to accuse or bash one another. I can't wait until things finally go back to the way they were before.:dohh:


----------



## JLFKJS

Totally OT (might be a good thing) but I have just been inspired to write a book


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Thats not even WHAT i said. Pull the messages up girls, if your such good detectives.
And I didnt mean to laugh at a serious situation, its just DAMN, im never that unhappy and I make light of every situation.
And none of my status are about poor jessi. ;)
Considering the circumstances of many of these girls on heres lives, I have been very very blessed. ;)


----------



## amygwen

shhhhhhhhhhhh :-$


----------



## amygwen

Why doesn't everyone just go to bed?


----------



## LovingMommy10

Pregnancy insomnia :(


----------



## angeleyez92

Everyone just drop it! what is the point in posting still?... I don't talk to many of you girls but I do talk to a few of you and i don't like to see all of you fighting.... Please girls whatever has been said to you or about you, can you please just take a deep breath and let it go...? :winkwink:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Cumditioner!!!!!


----------



## angeleyez92

amygwen said:


> Why doesn't everyone just go to bed?

What time is it there? It is only 8 pm here....


----------



## JLFKJS

Chrissy7411 said:


> Cumditioner!!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Let's just all go get some freakin horse costumes and get freaky why don't we?! Or maybe it's time for another :holly: hunt?! :rofl:


----------



## dreabae

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Chrissy and I can tell the future!


----------



## Desi's_lost

Skyebo said:


> Let's just all go get some freakin horse costumes and get freaky why don't we?! Or maybe it's time for another :holly: hunt?! :rofl:

Did you mean to mention horses and *polo* princess in the same post? xD


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol yes. Two seperate very random hilarious posts!! :rofl:


----------



## amygwen

Let's all keep up talking so I can reach my 6,000th post!


----------



## Chrissy7411

Desi's_lost said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Let's just all go get some freakin horse costumes and get freaky why don't we?! Or maybe it's time for another :holly: hunt?! :rofl:
> 
> Did you mean to mention horses and *polo* princess in the same post? xDClick to expand...

Perfect. :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

dreabae said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Chrissy and I can tell the future!

Ohhhh Andrea... Don't get me started!! :rofl: maybe I need to just take a shit break.. Go wipe my ass.. And come back?! :haha::haha:


----------



## Chrissy7411

amygwen said:


> Let's all keep up talking so I can reach my 6,000th post!

You should post your 6,000th in the "Milestone Thread". ;)


----------



## dreabae

Skyebo said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Chrissy and I can tell the future!
> 
> Ohhhh Andrea... Don't get me started!! :rofl: maybe I need to just take a shit break.. Go wipe my ass.. And come back?! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I think being able to wipe your ass is actually quite relaxing!! Once you cant you get all frustrated :Hissy:


----------



## Desi's_lost

amygwen said:


> Let's all keep up talking so I can reach my 6,000th post!

you've gotta be the fastest freakin typer, 6,000 posts! no idea how you girls do it lol


----------



## x__amour

Workin' my way up to 4,000. :winkwink:


----------



## amygwen

Chrissy7411 said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Let's all keep up talking so I can reach my 6,000th post!
> 
> You should post your 6,000th in the "Milestone Thread". ;)Click to expand...


GOOD IDEA!!! :D :thumbup: hahahaha!
I feel like such a loser getting all excited about my 6,000th post!


----------



## amygwen

x__amour said:


> Workin' my way up to 4,000. :winkwink:

LOL. Can I just say I think I've posted like 80 posts today, I am sooooo embarassing!


----------



## x__amour

amygwen said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Workin' my way up to 4,000. :winkwink:
> 
> LOL. Can I just say I think I've posted like 80 posts today, I am sooooo embarassing!Click to expand...

LOL. Nah. :winkwink:


----------



## dreabae

x__amour said:


> Workin' my way up to 4,000. :winkwink:

:drunk: and :icecream: for you my friend. lol


----------



## amygwen

Desi's_lost said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Let's all keep up talking so I can reach my 6,000th post!
> 
> you've gotta be the fastest freakin typer, 6,000 posts! no idea how you girls do it lolClick to expand...

I don't think I'd be able to if I didn't have a secretarial job, haha! Half of the time I'm at work I'm constantly BNBing.. :D :D


----------



## amygwen

I love how off topic this thread is now. :)


----------



## Desi's_lost

I'm probably on 50...but only because todays been a bit more eventful than usual =P


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Omg my little sister raised this tadpole into the freakin cutest frogs its like the size of my freaking pinky i secretly want to steal it and walk around with it hahahahaha its soo frickin HOTT!:haha:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Is it lame that I WISH I had that many posts? I've got a measly 1,000+ :blush:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

dreabae said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Chrissy and I can tell the future!
> 
> Ohhhh Andrea... Don't get me started!! :rofl: maybe I need to just take a shit break.. Go wipe my ass.. And come back?! :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I think being able to wipe your ass is actually quite relaxing!! Once you cant you get all frustrated :Hissy:Click to expand...

LOL well then I REALLY better enjoy it!


----------



## JLFKJS

I never have anything good to say lol


----------



## Desi's_lost

amygwen said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Let's all keep up talking so I can reach my 6,000th post!
> 
> you've gotta be the fastest freakin typer, 6,000 posts! no idea how you girls do it lolClick to expand...
> 
> I don't think I'd be able to if I didn't have a secretarial job, haha! Half of the time I'm at work I'm constantly BNBing.. :D :DClick to expand...

xD that explains it! 
If this were over in Teen Parenting it would have been locked ages ago.


----------



## HarlaHorse

Holy shit, I just got back on here and noticed there was a shit load of posts and alot of drama :-k glad its over and everyones happy again, hopefully nothing fires up like this again.

Nice, Skye, nice. You had to bring up :holly: didn't you? :haha:


----------



## amygwen

AROluvsJMP said:


> Omg my little sister raised this tadpole into the freakin cutest frogs its like the size of my freaking pinky i secretly want to steal it and walk around with it hahahahaha its soo frickin HOTT!:haha:

LOOOOOOOOOL 
WHAT!!!!!!!!!
That is the randomest thing I've heard ALL DAY!


----------



## dreabae

amygwen said:


> I love how off topic this thread is now. :)

Its very off topic..... But when you get 6,000 I think you should get a BNB cap n gown :amartass:


----------



## amygwen

Desi's_lost said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Let's all keep up talking so I can reach my 6,000th post!
> 
> you've gotta be the fastest freakin typer, 6,000 posts! no idea how you girls do it lolClick to expand...
> 
> I don't think I'd be able to if I didn't have a secretarial job, haha! Half of the time I'm at work I'm constantly BNBing.. :D :DClick to expand...
> 
> xD that explains it!
> If this were over in Teen Parenting it would have been locked ages ago.Click to expand...

HAHA. yeah it would've been! Teen pregnancy is like favoritized over teen parenting for some reason :D


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol i'm kind of addicted too :blush: I'm at 4000 almost and have been on since December! :rofl: the END of December!


----------



## dreabae

Skyebo said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Chrissy and I can tell the future!
> 
> Ohhhh Andrea... Don't get me started!! :rofl: maybe I need to just take a shit break.. Go wipe my ass.. And come back?! :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I think being able to wipe your ass is actually quite relaxing!! Once you cant you get all frustrated :Hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL well then I REALLY better enjoy it!Click to expand...

I cant wait because you pick on me your going to be bigger than me and wont beable to reach back there without a stick :rofl:


----------



## amygwen

dreabae said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I love how off topic this thread is now. :)
> 
> Its very off topic..... But when you get 6,000 I think you should get a BNB cap n gown :amartass:Click to expand...

Wooooooooooohoooooooo!
Hellssssssssss yeah! Almost theeeeeeeeeere!:amartass:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

HAHAHAHHAHAHA its sooo EFFING adorable! its got the little sticky ball things on its fingers omg i want to kidnap it oh wait that would be FROGNAPPING! shit im going to froggy jail hahahahha :holly: i want my boobs to be that big and bouncy hahahaha


----------



## oOskittlesOo

dreabae said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I love how off topic this thread is now. :)
> 
> Its very off topic..... But when you get 6,000 I think you should get a BNB cap n gown :amartass:Click to expand...

Agreeded!!! :)


:thumbup:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

dreabae said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Chrissy and I can tell the future!
> 
> Ohhhh Andrea... Don't get me started!! :rofl: maybe I need to just take a shit break.. Go wipe my ass.. And come back?! :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I think being able to wipe your ass is actually quite relaxing!! Once you cant you get all frustrated :Hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL well then I REALLY better enjoy it!Click to expand...
> 
> I cant wait because you pick on me your going to be bigger than me and wont beable to reach back there without a stick :rofl:Click to expand...

lol except I've got longer arms :p hahahahah. :rofl:


----------



## amygwen

Skyebo said:


> Lol i'm kind of addicted too :blush: I'm at 4000 almost and have been on since December! :rofl: the END of December!

LOL. Yeah that's really a lot. I wasn't posting much during my pregnancy, I probably had 2,000 posts at the beginning of this year, than I started going crazy, posting ALL THE TIME. I'm sure it might go down a lot once your LO is here though so enjoy BNBing all the time!!


----------



## dreabae

amygwen said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I love how off topic this thread is now. :)
> 
> Its very off topic..... But when you get 6,000 I think you should get a BNB cap n gown :amartass:Click to expand...
> 
> Wooooooooooohoooooooo!
> Hellssssssssss yeah! Almost theeeeeeeeeere!:amartass:Click to expand...

Its almost like graduating! but I think better :rofl: Graduation is a boring ceremony. We should make a post for you hahahaha


----------



## Desi's_lost

amygwen said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Let's all keep up talking so I can reach my 6,000th post!
> 
> you've gotta be the fastest freakin typer, 6,000 posts! no idea how you girls do it lolClick to expand...
> 
> I don't think I'd be able to if I didn't have a secretarial job, haha! Half of the time I'm at work I'm constantly BNBing.. :D :DClick to expand...
> 
> xD that explains it!
> If this were over in Teen Parenting it would have been locked ages ago.Click to expand...
> 
> HAHA. yeah it would've been! Teen pregnancy is like favoritized over teen parenting for some reason :DClick to expand...

I guess maybe they think pregnancy means the girls are more hormonal? Versus us moms are just sleep deprived. :shrug:


----------



## amygwen

dreabae said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I love how off topic this thread is now. :)
> 
> Its very off topic..... But when you get 6,000 I think you should get a BNB cap n gown :amartass:Click to expand...
> 
> Wooooooooooohoooooooo!
> Hellssssssssss yeah! Almost theeeeeeeeeere!:amartass:Click to expand...
> 
> Its almost like graduating! but I think better :rofl: Graduation is a boring ceremony. We should make a post for you hahahahaClick to expand...

HAHAHA yeah! LOL that'd be hilarious!! SOO CLOSE.


----------



## dreabae

Skyebo said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Chrissy and I can tell the future!
> 
> Ohhhh Andrea... Don't get me started!! :rofl: maybe I need to just take a shit break.. Go wipe my ass.. And come back?! :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I think being able to wipe your ass is actually quite relaxing!! Once you cant you get all frustrated :Hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL well then I REALLY better enjoy it!Click to expand...
> 
> I cant wait because you pick on me your going to be bigger than me and wont beable to reach back there without a stick :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol except I've got longer arms :p hahahahah. :rofl:Click to expand...

true I cant do much with my t rex arms :help:


----------



## mariep

..... (¯`v´¯)&#9829;
.......&#8226;.¸.&#8226;´
....¸.&#8226;´
... (
&#9787;/
/&#9612;&#9829;&#9829;
/ \ &#9829;&#9829;

I wanna see how many posts I have. I don't have many =/


----------



## amygwen

ONE MORE POST.. OK I'm going over to the milestone thread! YAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## dreabae

amygwen said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> i love how off topic this thread is now. :)
> 
> its very off topic..... But when you get 6,000 i think you should get a bnb cap n gown :amartass:Click to expand...
> 
> wooooooooooohoooooooo!
> Hellssssssssss yeah! Almost theeeeeeeeeere!:amartass:Click to expand...
> 
> its almost like graduating! But i think better :rofl: Graduation is a boring ceremony. We should make a post for you hahahahaClick to expand...
> 
> hahaha yeah! Lol that'd be hilarious!! Soo close.Click to expand...

woohoooo!!!!!!


----------



## HarlaHorse

You have like, 2 to go!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

amygwen said:


> ONE MORE POST.. OK I'm going over to the milestone thread! YAAAAAAAAAAY

WOOP WOOP! you go girl


----------



## amygwen

6,001 :D
Now it's going to take me FOREVER to get to 7,000!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:rofl: I was on here 24/7 during school so I got to "chat happy" then I realized how close I was to "addict" so I decided to post and post and post! :rofl:


Lol Andrea aren't you only 5'1?? I'm like 5'9 or so :haha: I think that gives me an advantage. But guess what...!!!!!!! Lol you all are going to think I'm a freak for this.....


----------



## JLFKJS

amygwen said:


> 6,001 :D
> Now it's going to take me FOREVER to get to 7,000!

Lets use this post to get you there! :happydance:


----------



## amygwen

Desi's_lost said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Let's all keep up talking so I can reach my 6,000th post!
> 
> you've gotta be the fastest freakin typer, 6,000 posts! no idea how you girls do it lolClick to expand...
> 
> I don't think I'd be able to if I didn't have a secretarial job, haha! Half of the time I'm at work I'm constantly BNBing.. :D :DClick to expand...
> 
> xD that explains it!
> If this were over in Teen Parenting it would have been locked ages ago.Click to expand...
> 
> HAHA. yeah it would've been! Teen pregnancy is like favoritized over teen parenting for some reason :DClick to expand...
> 
> I guess maybe they think pregnancy means the girls are more hormonal? Versus us moms are just sleep deprived. :shrug:Click to expand...

Haha that is true.
Sleep deprived, sexually deprived, etc etc.. :D :D


----------



## AROluvsJMP

What tell me skye!!!!!!! i am only 5'2


----------



## amygwen

JLFKJS said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 6,001 :D
> Now it's going to take me FOREVER to get to 7,000!
> 
> Lets use this post to get you there! :happydance:Click to expand...


Hahahaha! YES!


----------



## dreabae

Skyebo said:


> :rofl: I was on here 24/7 during school so I got to "chat happy" then I realized how close I was to "addict" so I decided to post and post and post! :rofl:
> 
> 
> Lol Andrea aren't you only 5'1?? I'm like 5'9 or so :haha: I think that gives me an advantage. But guess what...!!!!!!! Lol you all are going to think I'm a freak for this.....

yesss :cry: 

I know what your gunna sayy but.... What?!


----------



## dreabae

amygwen said:


> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 6,001 :D
> Now it's going to take me FOREVER to get to 7,000!
> 
> Lets use this post to get you there! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahaha! YES!Click to expand...

We gotta postttt fast before it gets reported and locked :rofl:


----------



## amygwen

dreabae said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I was on here 24/7 during school so I got to "chat happy" then I realized how close I was to "addict" so I decided to post and post and post! :rofl:
> 
> 
> Lol Andrea aren't you only 5'1?? I'm like 5'9 or so :haha: I think that gives me an advantage. But guess what...!!!!!!! Lol you all are going to think I'm a freak for this.....
> 
> yesss :cry:
> 
> I know what your gunna sayy but.... What?!Click to expand...

What? What? What? What?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol I just took the BEST crap... And you know what else.... :rofl: gosh I'm glad I'm not embarrased easy!! :rofl: 

I can wipe my own ass!!!!


----------



## SabrinaB

just read all this :haha: i'm bored, just wondering what the teen parenting section is?! i've never seen it lol


----------



## dreabae

amygwen said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I was on here 24/7 during school so I got to "chat happy" then I realized how close I was to "addict" so I decided to post and post and post! :rofl:
> 
> 
> Lol Andrea aren't you only 5'1?? I'm like 5'9 or so :haha: I think that gives me an advantage. But guess what...!!!!!!! Lol you all are going to think I'm a freak for this.....
> 
> yesss :cry:
> 
> I know what your gunna sayy but.... What?!Click to expand...
> 
> What? What? What? What?Click to expand...

Shes gunna pick on me cause its hard to wipe my ass with this huge thing sticking out the pront of me cause I got little t rex arms :cry: :rofl:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Hahahahahhahahaahhahahahah


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol and Andrea and autumn, I'm sorry you guys won't be able to wipe your ass for a while :sad2:


----------



## dreabae

Skyebo said:


> Lol I just took the BEST crap... And you know what else.... :rofl: gosh I'm glad I'm not embarrased easy!! :rofl:
> 
> I can wipe my own ass!!!!

I cant wait till you get constipated from those iron pills :rofl::rofl: 

jk lololol


----------



## dreabae

Skyebo said:


> Lol and Andrea and autumn, I'm sorry you guys won't be able to wipe your ass for a while :sad2:

Smarttassss!!!!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

hahaha yeah i hope you get Diahrea now lol i totally spelled that wrong lol


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Flush toilet.... CHECK!! Lol. I love how I sit on the toilet while on bnb! :rofl:
but Andrea.... I love your trex arms :flower:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Skyebo said:


> Lol I just took the BEST crap... And you know what else.... :rofl: gosh I'm glad I'm not embarrased easy!! :rofl:
> 
> I can wipe my own ass!!!!

i'll be :blush: for you.

:haha:


----------



## amygwen

LOLLL omg you guys are so funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:D


----------



## oOskittlesOo

dreabae said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Lol I just took the BEST crap... And you know what else.... :rofl: gosh I'm glad I'm not embarrased easy!! :rofl:
> 
> I can wipe my own ass!!!!
> 
> I cant wait till you get constipated from those iron pills :rofl::rofl:
> 
> jk lolololClick to expand...

LOL I'm sure I will!! :dohh: just gotta make sure I get lots and lots of FIBER!


----------



## HarlaHorse

Skyebo said:


> Flush toilet.... CHECK!! Lol. I love how I sit on the toilet while on bnb! :rofl:
> but Andrea.... I love your trex arms :flower:

OMFG! SKYE! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## JLFKJS

That reminds me of that movie Big Daddy when the kid is like, " But I wipe my own ass!" 

:rofl:


----------



## Desi's_lost

my ex is telling me how wonderful my boobs used to be, me thinks someone is trying to con me into sending them pictures. xD faaaiiiillllllllllllllllll, wheres that whale, I should send it to him.


----------



## dreabae

Skyebo said:


> Flush toilet.... CHECK!! Lol. I love how I sit on the toilet while on bnb! :rofl:
> but Andrea.... I love your trex arms :flower:

:rofl::rofl:

Yeahh Imma flush your toilet! :grr:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

JLFKJS said:


> That reminds me of that movie Big Daddy when the kid is like, " But I wipe my own ass!"
> 
> :rofl:

ahhaha totallu thinking the same thing i love the court seen when he is like but i wipe my own ass! its so funny and sad at the same time


----------



## dreabae

That didnt sound like I thought it would :dohh: lmao


----------



## oOskittlesOo

JLFKJS said:


> That reminds me of that movie Big Daddy when the kid is like, " But I wipe my own ass!"
> 
> :rofl:

Ooohhh my gosh!! You DID now! Lol Andrea can let you know first hand I said the same thing yesterday!! :rofl:


:blush: sorry Skye, I'm definitely someone who's NOT very shy!


----------



## dreabae

AROluvsJMP said:


> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> That reminds me of that movie Big Daddy when the kid is like, " But I wipe my own ass!"
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> ahhaha totallu thinking the same thing i love the court seen when he is like but i wipe my own ass! its so funny and sad at the same timeClick to expand...

We sooo said this last night on maries status. Me and skye talk about our asses being cleaned alot :shrug: hahaha


----------



## HarlaHorse

Yeah, yous do :rofl:

Probably because, very very soon yous won't be able to HAHA!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:shrug: come on over Andrea you can flush the toilet for me! I defintely just ment to write toilet and it came out hooker at first :haha:


----------



## JLFKJS

I understand. I wipe until my butt bleeds. :rofl:


----------



## dreabae

https://youtu.be/drfesWxc5fo

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

i just use A LOT of toilet paper like mounds and mounds of it hahaha


----------



## dreabae

HarlaHorse said:


> Yeah, yous do :rofl:
> 
> Probably because, very very soon yous won't be able to HAHA!

I cant thats why!!! lol


----------



## oOskittlesOo

JLFKJS said:


> I understand. I wipe until my butt bleeds. :rofl:

:haha: :haha: I love it :thumbup: gosh Andrea what have I started now? :dohh:


:rofl: I think I'm allowed to be proud of myself for
the fact that I say the most random things :haha:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

OMG ANDREA I THINK I LOVE YOU HAHAHAHA so posting that video on my facebook


----------



## dreabae

Skyebo said:


> :shrug: come on over Andrea you can flush the toilet for me! I defintely just ment to write toilet and it came out hooker at first :haha:


You just want me over there because your one of those creepers on the internet. EVERYONE SKYEBO IS A FAKE. :haha::haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

dreabae said:


> https://youtu.be/drfesWxc5fo
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

I definitely just LOL'd 

:rofl:


----------



## dreabae

AROluvsJMP said:


> OMG ANDREA I THINK I LOVE YOU HAHAHAHA so posting that video on my facebook

:rofl: you shouldaa seen OHs face when that was playing!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

I am pretty sure skyebo is the biggest fake like everything just doesnt add up!

Skye i am done with your lies just tell the truth! your the new toy just admit it! :muaha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:rofl: my brother was like "what's so funny" then he heard it and was like "what the hell is that?!"


----------



## JLFKJS

Why does BnB crash for me every night at 11:45?!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

dreabae said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> :shrug: come on over Andrea you can flush the toilet for me! I defintely just ment to write toilet and it came out hooker at first :haha:
> 
> 
> You just want me over there because your one of those creepers on the internet. EVERYONE SKYEBO IS A FAKE. :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Andrea!!!!! Shhhhhhhhhhh!!!! :p I told you not to tell anyone!!! :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

JLFKJS said:


> Why does BnB crash for me every night at 11:45?!

Lol if crashes at 8:45 until 9:03 here!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

idk it does it for me at 8:45 to 9:04


----------



## dreabae

11:45 here too!!!!


----------



## mariep

i think the server resets or something.


----------



## dreabae

And Im sorry Skye I couldnt keep your secret any longer. They were catching on. You OBVIOUSLY stuff your shirt to make yourself look pregnant. and you photoshop your pics.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

mariep said:


> i think the server resets or something.

Well.... it's annoying :devil: 

:rofl:


----------



## JLFKJS

dreabae said:


> And Im sorry Skye I couldnt keep your secret any longer. They were catching on. You OBVIOUSLY stuff your shirt to make yourself look pregnant. and you photoshop your pics.


I KNEW IT! :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## Chrissy7411

I would love to be on BnB longer but my contractions suck and they hurt really bad! :(


----------



## dreabae

Chrissy7411 said:


> I would love to be on BnB longer but my contractions suck and they hurt really bad! :(

YOU BEDDAAA HAVEE THAT BABY....or else :haha:


----------



## JLFKJS

Chrissy7411 said:


> I would love to be on BnB longer but my contractions suck and they hurt really bad! :(

OMG Have your baby already!! :wacko: :hugs:


----------



## dreabae

I forgot :hugs: for you. Feel better!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

JLFKJS said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> And Im sorry Skye I couldnt keep your secret any longer. They were catching on. You OBVIOUSLY stuff your shirt to make yourself look pregnant. and you photoshop your pics.
> 
> 
> I KNEW IT! :thumbup: :haha:Click to expand...

:blush::blush::blush: how could you ;)
Andrea just don't tell my mom!!! Shed kill me if she knew I was faking it :haha:


----------



## Chrissy7411

God I wish girls. Sadly I have these horrible painful contractions like every freaking night. It's torture.... :brat:


----------



## JLFKJS

Skyebo said:


> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> And Im sorry Skye I couldnt keep your secret any longer. They were catching on. You OBVIOUSLY stuff your shirt to make yourself look pregnant. and you photoshop your pics.
> 
> 
> I KNEW IT! :thumbup: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush::blush::blush: how could you ;)
> Andrea just don't tell my mom!!! Shed kill me if she knew I was faking it :haha:Click to expand...

She might call the cops on you :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Chrissy7411 said:


> I would love to be on BnB longer but my contractions suck and they hurt really bad! :(

:dust::dust::dust: now go have some sex, eat some curry,
and walk BITCH :rofl: I'm just kidding!! But seriously, just pop him out so I can see this beautiful baby!!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

JLFKJS said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> And Im sorry Skye I couldnt keep your secret any longer. They were catching on. You OBVIOUSLY stuff your shirt to make yourself look pregnant. and you photoshop your pics.
> 
> 
> I KNEW IT! :thumbup: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush::blush::blush: how could you ;)
> Andrea just don't tell my mom!!! Shed kill me if she knew I was faking it :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> She might call the cops on you :rofl:Click to expand...

:shrug: probably!! :haha: or be like "why the hell have I spent all of this money on a baby that isn't even coming?!?"


----------



## dreabae

skyebo said:


> chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> i would love to be on bnb longer but my contractions suck and they hurt really bad! :(
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: Now go have some sex, eat some curry,
> and walk bitch :rofl: I'm just kidding!! But seriously, just pop him out so i can see this beautiful baby!!Click to expand...

mountian dew and squatsssssss!!!!!!


----------



## dreabae

Skyebo said:


> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> And Im sorry Skye I couldnt keep your secret any longer. They were catching on. You OBVIOUSLY stuff your shirt to make yourself look pregnant. and you photoshop your pics.
> 
> 
> I KNEW IT! :thumbup: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush::blush::blush: how could you ;)
> Andrea just don't tell my mom!!! Shed kill me if she knew I was faking it :haha:Click to expand...

Well I hope she realizes after your pregnant a couple years :haha:


----------



## JLFKJS

^ lol


----------



## oOskittlesOo

dreabae said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> And Im sorry Skye I couldnt keep your secret any longer. They were catching on. You OBVIOUSLY stuff your shirt to make yourself look pregnant. and you photoshop your pics.
> 
> 
> I KNEW IT! :thumbup: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush::blush::blush: how could you ;)
> Andrea just don't tell my mom!!! Shed kill me if she knew I was faking it :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I hope she realizes after your pregnant a couple years :haha:Click to expand...

DOn't worry!! I paye the doctors off so she thinks that I'm just a weird one who never has the baby. LOL


----------



## dreabae

Skyebo said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> And Im sorry Skye I couldnt keep your secret any longer. They were catching on. You OBVIOUSLY stuff your shirt to make yourself look pregnant. and you photoshop your pics.
> 
> 
> I KNEW IT! :thumbup: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush::blush::blush: how could you ;)
> Andrea just don't tell my mom!!! Shed kill me if she knew I was faking it :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I hope she realizes after your pregnant a couple years :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> DOn't worry!! I paye the doctors off so she thinks that I'm just a weird one who never has the baby. LOLClick to expand...

LIKE THAT WOMAN WHO WAS PREGNANT FOR LIKE 30 YEARS?!?! thats crazy ishhh man. lololol


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:thumbup: exactly. He just grows slower so when I have him he'll be like 5 years old


----------



## dreabae

0.o I would not wanna be prego that long!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

dreabae said:


> 0.o I would not wanna be prego that long!

Yuck me either.. That'd be so horrible.. :wacko: this reminded me though!! My aunt was a twin, they didn't know though, and when she was like 40 she had a brain injury and got a brain scan and guess what she had in there!! * FREAKING TEETH!!!!!* like 4 of them!


----------



## dreabae

ICKYYY!!! That happens alot. Like babies will have boils with like bones and shit.. Ewww Im getting creeped out lmao


----------



## oOskittlesOo

dreabae said:


> ICKYYY!!! That happens alot. Like babies will have boils with like bones and shit.. Ewww Im getting creeped out lmao

Lol it's definitely weird!!! :wacko: I guess that I could have some weird second body inside of me eh ;) oh shit maybe it ISNT a baby and is my twin !! :rofl:


----------



## dreabae

:rofl: HEyyy skye 2!!!!!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Oh my gosh that'd be so creepy!! :wacko: lol I think I scared myself!! Hahaha definitely gave myself goosebumps!! :haha: I love how it's just us now :dohh:


----------



## dreabae

Skyebo said:


> Oh my gosh that'd be so creepy!! :wacko: lol I think I scared myself!! Hahaha definitely gave myself goosebumps!! :haha: I love how it's just us now :dohh:

RIGHT?! like on every post :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

dreabae said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh that'd be so creepy!! :wacko: lol I think I scared myself!! Hahaha definitely gave myself goosebumps!! :haha: I love how it's just us now :dohh:
> 
> RIGHT?! like on every post :haha:Click to expand...

LOL I don't get it n there's 9 people reading it and no one wants to jump on in??


----------



## dreabae

Hahaha its down to 3 now that you said something :haha:


----------



## dreabae

Ohh and 3 guests.... HI GUESTSSSS


----------



## oOskittlesOo

dreabae said:


> Hahaha its down to 3 now that you said something :haha:

Ahahahaha they got embarrased or are just thinking I'm creepy for my shit posts!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

OMG i cant wait to meet your TWIN skye!!! is she gonna come out as a baby you or adult you?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

AROluvsJMP said:


> OMG i cant wait to meet your TWIN skye!!! is she gonna come out as a baby you or adult you?

 Lol I think my twin is a boy :haha: and I got lucky. He just started growing ablut.. Ehhh. 6.5 months ago?! Hahaha


----------



## AROluvsJMP

hahahahahhaha that would be so fricken scary if that really happened


----------



## oOskittlesOo

AROluvsJMP said:


> hahahahahhaha that would be so fricken scary if that really happened

 Think i'd shit... LOL


----------



## we can't wait

I'm soooo glad I was not on BnB when all the drama of this thread went down. :wacko: I'm going to have to scroll through once Aria falls back to sleep and see wtf is up with Skye having a twin? I can't deal with another hollyhunter. :haha:

:holly: :holly: :holly:


----------



## dreabae

:haha: Skyes twin was in the thing that she had cut but her va jay jay and just didnt tell us.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Does anyone want to get t-rex dna and then make a mini t-rex for me because i really want to put one in my purse and then if someones rude to me ill sick my t-rex on them hahaha :) BUT SERIOUSLY! :awww: thats what i want to do to it hahahha


----------



## dreabae

AROluvsJMP said:


> Does anyone want to get t-rex dna and then make a mini t-rex for me because i really want to put one in my purse and then if someones rude to me ill sick my t-rex on them hahaha :) BUT SERIOUSLY! :awww: thats what i want to do to it hahahha

I have trex in me with my short arms. RAWRRRRR. :haha:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

dreabae said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone want to get t-rex dna and then make a mini t-rex for me because i really want to put one in my purse and then if someones rude to me ill sick my t-rex on them hahaha :) BUT SERIOUSLY! :awww: thats what i want to do to it hahahha
> 
> I have trex in me with my short arms. RAWRRRRR. :haha:Click to expand...

hahahahahahahah:haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hahahahahahahahahahahah :rofl::rofl:


----------



## we can't wait

dreabae said:


> :haha: Skyes twin was in the thing that she had cut but her va jay jay and just didnt tell us.

:rofl:

That's so weird. How the hell did THAT discussion come up? :dohh: I'll have some interesting reading to do in the morning. :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeaaaaaaaah totally didn't read all of this but LOL Amy :hugs:

& Desi I have to say that I actually agree with you on a lot that you've said in this thread, I know we butt heads a lot but thats probably just because we are both opinionated lol :hugs:

So to add onto the randomness, I sooooooooooooo want to go to 5 Guys Burgers and get a bacon cheese burger


----------



## dreabae

AriannasMama said:


> Yeaaaaaaaah totally didn't read all of this but LOL Amy :hugs:
> 
> & Desi I have to say that I actually agree with you on a lot that you've said in this thread, I know we butt heads a lot but thats probably just because we are both opinionated lol :hugs:
> 
> So to add onto the randomness, I sooooooooooooo want to go to 5 Guys Burgers and get a bacon cheese burger

Are you pregnant again? :haha: jk


----------



## AROluvsJMP

mmmmm yumm! i want to go to chick fil a and get a bananna pie shake or something like that


----------



## dreabae

we can't wait said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Skyes twin was in the thing that she had cut but her va jay jay and just didnt tell us.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> That's so weird. How the hell did THAT discussion come up? :dohh: I'll have some interesting reading to do in the morning. :haha:Click to expand...

Something about teeth in a brain...lol


----------



## we can't wait

Duuuude. I could go for some Five Guys. :)

One time, one of my friends posted on facebook that they had eaten Five Guys for dinner. So, being a smartass I posted back 'Ok, Jeffrey Dahmer' and they posted back 'Stop being such a pervert. It's sick.' Wtf? I'm assuming she doesn't know who Jeffrey Dahmer is... :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## AriannasMama

Nooooooooooooo! I have Mirena :thumbup:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol Cari do you mean Guy feiri?! :)


----------



## dreabae

AriannasMama said:


> Nooooooooooooo! I have Mirena :thumbup:

Thank baby jesus for mirena!!! lol. Buut I have to wait to get on it untill Im over breast feeding :cry: No :sex: for me after pregnancy. OH obviously has magical :spermy:


----------



## AriannasMama

Skyebo said:


> Lol Cari do you mean Guy feiri?! :)

Nope, 5 Guys Burgers and Fries. BEST burgers around, sorry to be posting pictures of food in a pregnancy section :haha:

https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1290/1022809293_7101713e59.jpg


----------



## oOskittlesOo

AriannasMama said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Lol Cari do you mean Guy feiri?! :)
> 
> Nope, 5 Guys Burgers and Fries. BEST burgers around, sorry to be posting pictures of food in a pregnancy section :haha:
> 
> https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1290/1022809293_7101713e59.jpgClick to expand...

Yummmyyyy! LOL. That looks so yummy!!!


----------



## AriannasMama

dreabae said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooo! I have Mirena :thumbup:
> 
> Thank baby jesus for mirena!!! lol. Buut I have to wait to get on it untill Im over breast feeding :cry: No :sex: for me after pregnancy. OH obviously has magical :spermy:Click to expand...

Why do you have to wait til you're done BFing? I was under the impression that it was safe to use while BFing.

It's definitely the best thing ever though, my "periods" last like 2 days and are suuuuuuuper light :dance:


----------



## dreabae

AriannasMama said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooo! I have Mirena :thumbup:
> 
> Thank baby jesus for mirena!!! lol. Buut I have to wait to get on it untill Im over breast feeding :cry: No :sex: for me after pregnancy. OH obviously has magical :spermy:Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you have to wait til you're done BFing? I was under the impression that it was safe to use while BFing.
> 
> It's definitely the best thing ever though, my "periods" last like 2 days and are suuuuuuuper light :dance:Click to expand...

Doctor told me no birth control till I switched to formula :shrug: I asked because I really just want to get on it cause OH is naughty :haha: and I dont wanna get pregnant and have an infant. lol


----------



## AriannasMama

dreabae said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooo! I have Mirena :thumbup:
> 
> Thank baby jesus for mirena!!! lol. Buut I have to wait to get on it untill Im over breast feeding :cry: No :sex: for me after pregnancy. OH obviously has magical :spermy:Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you have to wait til you're done BFing? I was under the impression that it was safe to use while BFing.
> 
> It's definitely the best thing ever though, my "periods" last like 2 days and are suuuuuuuper light :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Doctor told me no birth control till I switched to formula :shrug: I asked because I really just want to get on it cause OH is naughty :haha: and I dont wanna get pregnant and have an infant. lolClick to expand...

Weird, usually its just estrogen that is the problem, which is why BFing mom's get the mini-pill. Mirena only has progestogen.


----------



## we can't wait

Boo. I tell lame jokes. bahahahaahah. :rofl:

& five guys give you SOOO many fries. Literally, it's like a brown bag full.


----------



## dreabae

AriannasMama said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooo! I have Mirena :thumbup:
> 
> Thank baby jesus for mirena!!! lol. Buut I have to wait to get on it untill Im over breast feeding :cry: No :sex: for me after pregnancy. OH obviously has magical :spermy:Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you have to wait til you're done BFing? I was under the impression that it was safe to use while BFing.
> 
> It's definitely the best thing ever though, my "periods" last like 2 days and are suuuuuuuper light :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Doctor told me no birth control till I switched to formula :shrug: I asked because I really just want to get on it cause OH is naughty :haha: and I dont wanna get pregnant and have an infant. lolClick to expand...
> 
> Weird, usually its just estrogen that is the problem, which is why BFing mom's get the mini-pill. Mirena only has progestogen.Click to expand...

:haha: Well my doctor is kinda slow. He tells me alot of things. :dohh:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I WANT that burger and all of those fries!!!! :o can someone send me some!?


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeah the amount of fries you get is kind of ridiculous lol.


----------



## we can't wait

AROluvsJMP said:


> mmmmm yumm! i want to go to chick fil a and get a bananna pie shake or something like that

Interesting fact for you, have you ever had the 'Chick-fil-A Special Sauce?' Back before I moved, the special sauce originated in my hometown. The guy owned a couple of local chickfila resturaunts and made the first sauce in his kitchen. For years it was only available at my local ones-- until chickfila bought the recipe a few years ago. until all the chickfila's got it, I refused to eat at any other chickfila's. :haha:
& if you've never had it, the next time you go, ask them for the special sauce. they all have it now, and it's delicious. :thumbup:


----------



## we can't wait

Is it weird that when I just read over my post about the interesting (or not so interesting?) fact about chick-fil-a all I could think about was how it reminded me of spongebob, and the guy who made the special sauce was hiding the 'secret formuler' from plankton?

Oddly, it also just reminded me of Good Burger. Home of the Good Burger. Can I take your order?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

we can't wait said:


> Is it weird that when I just read over my post about the interesting (or not so interesting?) fact about chick-fil-a all I could think about was how it reminded me of spongebob, and the guy who made the special sauce was hiding the 'secret formuler' from plankton?
> 
> *Oddly, it also just reminded me of Good Burger. Home of the Good Burger. Can I take your order?*

yesssssssss this made my night :rofl:


----------



## we can't wait

I'm a dude. She's a dude. He's a dude. We're all dudes. Heyyy.

:lol:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

we can't wait said:


> I'm a dude. She's a dude. He's a dude. We're all dudes. Heyyy.
> 
> :lol:

Holy hell I forgot about that!!!! :haha::haha:


https://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=wiiizmd0QTo


----------



## jc_catt

Wow, I literally just missed 28 pages of updating... Skye, I don't know how you keep
up with it all...


----------



## Jo

Locking for review


----------



## polo_princess

THIS thread is exactley why you are asked not to "call out" members and spread around gossip that people are "fake"

Seriously annoyed that i have returned home from work to see this thread when you were specifically asked not to do this, yet you all continues to bicker in this thread over the OP.

Im getting sick of repeating myself to you girls in here, if it continues i will be reviewing account activity alongside admin

Not amused!!


----------

